# Audi TT best parts deals



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I suggest to ask/post here optional/parts to change or retrofit with the best price on Internet so to help users.we know eBay has good prices but sometime it's hard to find what we are looking for..hope to be useful..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

cargo net:
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Original-Audi-TT ... Sw3mpXF2Rz

both sun visor for who wants all black:
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Original-Audi-TT ... SwiYFXF2As

mentioned from another tread, dynamic led door sills (there isn't for our TT so we can fit only the Q5 version):
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/LED-movi ... 84149.html


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Leather dash

http://m.ebay.it/itm/Original-Audi-TT-8 ... nav=SEARCH


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Just bought the leather dash! Any idea how to fit it anyone? Haha. :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Heres an alternative to the Audi storage box:
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... 566802.htm

Theres an offer on for two for £15, a lot cheaper than two for £60 at Audi 

They fit in really well, and the lids can be used to keep them in place. I've driven pretty hard with a 4 bottle pack of coke in one and it didn't budge  








I know they're not official parts but... well they're basically the same thing, just don't have an audi logo on


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Just bought the leather dash! Any idea how to fit it anyone? Haha. :lol:


I remember is sufficient to pull up the front side.. But if you send me a message tomorrow evening I can confirm you


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

carbon mirrors covers
http://www.ebay.it/itm/AUDI-TT-8S-R8-4S ... SwO~hXIUGB


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Carbon diffuser here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/222097803360


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

for who doesn't like align light in the glove box... it can easily replaced changing only the bulb but here the complete light
http://www.ebay.it/itm/AUDI-TT-8S-Hands ... Sw7ehXSTSN


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Boot cago net 
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Original-Audi-A3 ... Sw6btXRW07


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

Does the A3 cargo net fit the TT then? If so I'll be keeping mine when my A3 gets traded in!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I would have thought so as my A3 reversible mat fits a treat.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Distance from hooks 68x88








4 of these, so try to extend your net and see if, with sizes above, is doable to keep it


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

Definitely keeping my A3 net then!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Good! Happy to help!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

What Steve Did said:


> Definitely keeping my A3 net then!


Pic


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

not originals but the worth a try since the price..
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Velours-Fusmatte ... Sw8w1X6lKE


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

cruise control with and without lane assist
http://www.ebay.it/itm/AUDI-TT-8S-Lenks ... Swi0RXxD88

http://www.ebay.it/itm/AUDI-TT-8S-Lenks ... SwFV9XxEBH


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

this is a particular part if you like carbon mirrors...
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Audi-TT-MK3-8S-R ... SwB-1Yrvtj


----------

